# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  جنوون التصويرر *_^

## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
صبااااحكم / مساااائكم
مجلل بنسائم هالجوووو البدييع *_^

اشتقت لهالقسم واللهي  
وحبييت احط صووره مجنوونه هههه  





وهذي وهي قريبه ..~ 





هذي الله يسلمكم وااااحد مجنوون تصويررر ..~  قاااعد يصورر  الجبال اللي في جبل الهدااااا 
واني مجنونة تصويرررر صورته هههههههههه  




اتمنى تعجبكم   
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني*

----------


## حنين الايام

تصوير روعه

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلي عواميوووووووو
ماتخافين انتِ
أحس المكان مرتفع ويدور الراس
بس عدل الحركة لما تصوري شخص قاعد يصور
الله يعطيك العافية حبيبتي
على هيك لقطة مرة رهيبه
وبالذات الاشياء الي طالعه من خلف الولد
احسها مرررررررة تهبل  ..
الله يسلم هالعدسه الرائعة ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بس بسألش :
وقفتي نفس وقفته ذي!!!

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> تصوير روعه



الروووعه بوجوودش غناتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> ياعلي عواميوووووووو
> ماتخافين انتِ
> أحس المكان مرتفع ويدور الراس
> بس عدل الحركة لما تصوري شخص قاعد يصور
> الله يعطيك العافية حبيبتي
> على هيك لقطة مرة رهيبه
> وبالذات الاشياء الي طالعه من خلف الولد
> احسها مرررررررة تهبل  ..
> الله يسلم هالعدسه الرائعة ..
> موفقة لكل خير ..



ههههههههه لا ما خفت ههههه
هوو صحييح المكان مرتفع 
بس اني واقفه ع الرصيف هع
وكل اشووي اهلي يصارخوون عليي .. انتبهي وانتبهي .. خخخخ
اييي عدل حركتاات مرره *_^
الله يعطييك العافيه على هييك حظورر 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
موفقه لكل خيررر وصلااااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> بس بسألش :
> وقفتي نفس وقفته ذي!!!



هههههههههه 
اكيييد لا ..~
تبغيني اموووت ..  بسم الله على عمررري هههه

----------


## مضراوي

ههههههه
تصوير روعه ..~ 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
لآعدمناك 
تحيااتوو 
~..m!KAge

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


 :wacko: 

الخوف من الأماكن المرتفعة ربما يعود لشيئ من سن الطفولة ..لاأدري....


ولكن ماأنا منه بيقين هو أنني أخشى حتى مُجرد النظر لمثل ذلك.........>>تحس نفسها بتهوي هي 


بدلهم :weird: 


عوامية الرائعة ...إبداعكِ شاهق بشهق المكان وارتفاعه 


وعدستكِ مُغامرة ...إلتقاطتكِ حماسية راقتني مُجازفتكم والشجاعة  :amuse: 



حفظكم المولى من كل ارتفاع  :huh: 

سلمت راحة الأيدي النابضة شقاوة ومُغامرة :)



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*مره نآيس التصوير :) ،،*

*وحمآآس وهو وآقف* 

*والله لو آني مكآنه بخآف آو إذآ مره مره وقفت كل شوي بآخآف ومن وآحد بيقرب مني آحسه بيطيحني وبآصرخ* 

*تسلم الإيدين يآقميله* 

*كآن وقفتي مكآنه* 

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه يآقميله ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه اللقطة 
تسلم هالديات

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> ههههههه
> تصوير روعه ..~ 
> يعطيك الف عافيه 
> لآعدمناك 
> تحيااتوو 
> ~..m!kage



ههههههه
تسلم اخووي 
وجودك الارووع 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
دمت بود

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الخوف من الأماكن المرتفعة ربما يعود لشيئ من سن الطفولة ..لاأدري....
> 
> 
> ولكن ماأنا منه بيقين هو أنني أخشى حتى مُجرد النظر لمثل ذلك.........>>تحس نفسها بتهوي هي 
> ...



هههههه بسم الله عليييك غناتي 
تسلمي غناااتي تواجدك في متصفحي الارووع  :)
هههه الله يحفظك ويخلييك ياارب 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *مره نآيس التصوير :) ،،*
> 
> *وحمآآس وهو وآقف* 
> 
> *والله لو آني مكآنه بخآف آو إذآ مره مره وقفت كل شوي بآخآف ومن وآحد بيقرب مني آحسه بيطيحني وبآصرخ* 
> 
> *تسلم الإيدين يآقميله* 
> ...



هههههههه 
سلاااامش من الطيحه هع 
واني بعد اقول لش لو اني مكانه ... قصدي ما في امل اصيرر مكانه هههههه من الخوووف 
حددي عند الرصيف ههههههه
تسلمي غناتي ع التواجد
لا خلا ولا عدم 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> روعه اللقطة 
> تسلم هالديات



الرووعه تواجدش غناتي عفاف الهدى 
الله يسلمش 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## أموله

يسلمووو غلـآ ،،

----------

